# My new long haul trucker



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I finally got to ride my new long haul trucker. Only thing I can say, where has this bike been all my life???? 

Simply put its about the nicest, stablest bike I have ever rode. It's right up there with my 1980's steel guercotti. 









Some things needed sorted out right away, but after a few tweaks it was all good. 









I did notice that my big feet (size 14) did not overlap the front wheel in corners. The bike was just so smooth and stable. I can't wait to throw some serious miles at it. 

I was a little worried about the size, I got a 62cm frame. I left the fork uncut and love running the handlebars that high. 









I can honestly say I can see really upping my touring on this bike 

Bill


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Like that you started out with fenders....smart!

What are you using for shift levers on those flat bars?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Old grip shift attack shifters in 9 spd. They work great. It was kinda clean out the parts box build


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Great looking bike! Looks to be a comfortable touring bike How many miles have you put on it so far?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Miles? About 20. Lol lol this year the winter has been a *****. Hopefully once it breaks 30-60 a day


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

crossracer said:


> Miles? About 20. Lol lol this year the winter has been a *****. Hopefully once it breaks 30-60 a day


That sucks, well in due time you will be able to put miles on it. Will you use this bike for work commuting?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Yes, but it's also my touring bike. Last year I really got into leaving work at 7am and taking the long way home. For me my best days where over 70 mile days with a mixture of road, gravel roads, and bike paths. 
It's a good bike


----------

